# Plus de son Powerbook G4



## dlc5 (2 Mars 2009)

bonjour à toute la communauté MAC. 
Je sais que le sujet a déja été traité mais je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse.
Je possède un PB G4 aluminium 867 mhz powerpc, logiciel léopard.

Depuis 2 jours je n'ai plus de son, sauf en l'éteignant j'ai le bip de fin , mes icones sons sont au maxi, itunes me lance un message d'erreur -200, mais ça doit être du au problème du son. Je ne vois aucune lumière rouge dans l'insertion du casque, j'ai désinstaller quicktime et itunes plusieurs fois mais toujours rien.

Ma question est la suivante si en éteignant mon mac j'ai le  son de fin, le problème ne peut pas venir de ma carte mère, non ???

Si vous avez déja répondu 50000 a cette question, je vous prie d'avance de m'en excusez, n 'hésiter pas a m'envoyer les liens.
Merci de vous très chère communauté sans qui les problèmes seraient beaucoup plus conséquent.


----------



## -oldmac- (2 Mars 2009)

Salut dlc5, Bon déja reset PRAM e PMU après on verrb


----------



## dlc5 (3 Mars 2009)

Salut oldmac, merci tout d'abord pour ta réponse, j'ai suivie tes conseils mais rien n 'y fait, what next. Merci


----------



## dlc5 (3 Mars 2009)

Personne vraiment n'a réussi a régler le problème de son, même si vous avez des liens, je suis preneur.


----------



## 217ae1 (3 Mars 2009)

je dirais qu'il faudrait réinstaller léopard...

tu peux *juste* démarrer sur le DVD d'installation et voir si t'as du son ?


----------



## dlc5 (4 Mars 2009)

Merci pour ta réponse, mais si je n'ai pas le cd d'installe, ya t il une autre possibilité. Merci


----------



## dlc5 (9 Mars 2009)

Salut à tous, mon problème est résolu, enfin, il fallait bien le disque d'install pour réparer l'erreur.


----------

